
Do you charge your MacBook on the left or right side? Turns out right is better - ValentineC
https://twitter.com/dalmaer/status/1252991902820909057
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22957573](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22957573).

------
wodenokoto
Direct link: [https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/363337/how-to-
find...](https://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/363337/how-to-find-cause-
of-high-kernel-task-cpu-usage/363933)

~~~
RandomBacon
Linking to a Twitter that just links to SE seems like very poor form. dang,
can the link be swapped out?

~~~
sebazzz
Yes but otherwise the title would need to be editorialized which is not
allowed as I understand it.

